
Entering a new era in Art. Finally - otobrglez
https://www.theguadrain.com/artanddesign/2017/nov/12/new-era-in-art
======
cwkoss
What the hell is this domain?

"theguadrain.com" kind of looks like a phishing domain, but not sure what the
purpose is. Most people don't log into news sites, and all of the links point
to "theguardian.com". Different whois info.

Is guadrain 'guardian' in a different language? Is someone doing something
malicious with this?

------
ppod
To make a convincing parody, you need to be able to write as well as the voice
you are trying to mock.

